# Very Old Pocket Knife



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked this one up on EBay! It is 3 inches long closed. All blades are marked with Antelope on one side and Griffon Cutlery works Germany on the other. All blades walk and talk. No real damage. From its construction and markings I would guess that it was made in the 20's. The company was known for fine straight razors. This is the kind of old pocket knife that I cherish!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thats my kind of pocket knife Bill. Here's one of my favorites, it's an old Camillus, 2 1/2 and 1 1/2" blades. An oldie but goodie. Nice buy Bud.
Philly


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice old knife Philly! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice one Tex. I have an old German stockman pattern that's about five inches long but quite slender. I has some damage to the bone scales but nothing I can't live with. My dad found it in one of the numerous cars he buys and sells (he owns a car dealership) and gave it to me. He told me it was his opinion that it was probably some old Paw-Paw's knife that was passed down, not cared for, and left in the car where it had been forgotten. It was covered in crud and dried soda when he found it.

I gave it a good cleaning, used a green scratch pad and oil to remove the surface rust, applied some good sharpening techniques, and now have a dandy pocketknife. It takes what I will call an absolutely brutal edge and there is nothing out there right now (besides the cheap Rough Riders) that can take and hold an edge like this one. I wish I had a dozen more just like it and cruise ebay occasionally in the hopes of catching something like it. Tex looks like he got the sort of thing that really appeals to me and while I would like to have had it for my own I can't think of a better place (or better man) for it to go to.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice Bill!!! While I don't have any real old ones, this is the type of knife that I learned to cherish from the example of my Dad as well. He gave me my first and many more after that. At one time all boys and "real men" carried one constantly as I do even to this day. My "Slippy" (slip joint knife) is a trusted friend that I use most every day in some fashion even though I have all the modern conveniences of power tools. Case, Old-timer, Schrade, and many others were and are great!
I've posted this pic before but here is one of my Case knives that was a gift from my Dad.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

This is a family piece, I got it from my dad just last month when I said that I was thinking of doing a natural totally without power tools. He said "well, you will need a better knife than that stainless steel buck trapper you carry around if you are going to do any serious whittling". and Came up with this, It belonged to a distant uncle or something. It has been well used and at some point long ago abused, but the crack in the scale has about as much patina as the rest, so I'm not going to attempt a modern repair. It's lasted this long, The main blade got tipped at some point long ago and reground, but is marked "Sabre Solingen 226" on one side, and the other has three lines of text, the last of which looks to have been intentionally removed. The first is "American" and the second is "Knife Co." The third line is illegible except for the final letter "Y". Both smaller blades are stamped "solingen, Germany"

Bill, this one is probably not as old as your new toy, but if you have any info on it, I'd appreciate it 

Btw, the thumb demonstrates how sharp it still is, and the folly of having more than one blade open at a time.

Almost finished with the catty, will post results soon too


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

The German made Sabres were good knives. Rhe American Knife Company was a logop that they used before the Monark logo. I have a nice two blade hunter in my collection. -- Tex-Shooter


----------

